

Great website != successful...Warren Buffet == 586,000% growth - bradfordarner
http://www.berkshirehathaway.com/

======
mooism2
Although that's the website of the holding company. c.f. the website of one of
the companies they own: [http://www.geico.com/](http://www.geico.com/)

~~~
bradfordarner
Absolutely. Berkshire holds sizable positions in companies that spend
significant amounts of money on marketing and website design.

What I find fascinating is the absolute simplicity. People do not buy shares
in BRK for fancy design or cutting-edge tech solutions. They buy shares
because Warren Buffett has return 586,000% gain over the life of the fund
(i.e. 1964 to present).

Berkshire, with Warren Buffett at the helm, does one thing really well: make
money. That is their product and that is all they focus on.

